# New Outdoor Shop in Edmond, OK



## oklahomagirl (Aug 21, 2009)

This weekend was the grand opening of a new outdoor shop in Edmond, Oklahoma, Heartland Outdoors. They are still working on getting all their inventory set up but it is going to be very nice. I believe sometime within the next few months they will be opening the indoor bow range (lanes and pop-ups). I heard they also have an underground gun range. The staff is very friendly and knowledgeable. Check it out!


----------



## stickslingr (Sep 21, 2009)

*heartland outdoors*

I've been in the new store in Edmond a few times now. I can't say I'm very impressed with some of the folks working there. I was wanting to buy a new bow, and they treated me like I was an idiot. I've been shooting bows foe 20+ years and pretty much know what I'm doing. The 7ft igor there needs a new attitude. The owner, or the guy that runs the show, ODD( I mean Todd) thinks he gods gift to archery and the only one that can hit a 12 ring at 25 yards. Very unprofessional to be in the selling business, cause I'm not buying there stuff they are selling. I'd rather drive into the city and pay more(maybe, not to cheep there) than buy from these guys. Sorry if this breaks any hearts or hurts anybody's feeling, but it's the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

stickslingr said:


> I've been in the new store in Edmond a few times now. I can't say I'm very impressed with some of the folks working there. I was wanting to buy a new bow, and they treated me like I was an idiot. I've been shooting bows foe 20+ years and pretty much know what I'm doing. The 7ft igor there needs a new attitude. The owner, or the guy that runs the show, ODD( I mean Todd) thinks he gods gift to archery and the only one that can hit a 12 ring at 25 yards. Very unprofessional to be in the selling business, cause I'm not buying there stuff they are selling. I'd rather drive into the city and pay more(maybe, not to cheep there) than buy from these guys. Sorry if this breaks any hearts or hurts anybody's feeling, but it's the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.


Its too bad they didnt treat you right. The sad part is that they will probably stay in business because most people dont demand good courteous service. But there are shops out there that will treat you right. Good Luck


----------



## Sorter (Sep 26, 2009)

*Response*

Mr. Slinger. I am sorry for the bad experience you had at the store. The only people I remember speaking withsince we opened, are people inquiring about jobs. We currently have 2 bow techs working at Heartland Outdoors. If I seemed like I was "God's gift to archery" I apologize. We have built our business around outstanding customer service & satisfaction. Mr. Slinger I would love for you to contact me at 405-340-7530 for us to work this situation out and to become a satisfied customer. Reference of the 7ft igor, which his name is Matt, if he was rude I do apologize. As everyone knows opening a new business is a very stressfull time period. Please give us the opportunity to regain your trust & business. If we can not do that good luck in your future. Thanks, Todd


----------

